# CMS Empfehlung



## NRGyzer (11. März 2004)

Hey!

Es gibt zwar unmengen an Posts in dieser Art... aber keiner beantwortet meine Frage konkret.

Und zwar suche ich ein passendes CMS für einen Server mit PHP und Cgi Unterstützung. Das CMS kann diese Technologien untersützen, muss es aber nicht. Wünschenswert ist noch ein Windows-Benutzerunterface... nicht nur ein Webinterface.

Könnt ihr mir dafür ein paar geeignete benutzerfreundliche CMS posten? (gratis-cms und kommerzielle cms)


----------



## mhaegele (23. September 2004)

*CMSse*

Hallo,
an freien CMSen nach Deiner Spezifikation gibt ist z.B. PHP Nuke ( http://www.phpnuke.org ).

Eine kommerzielle Alternative wäre evtl. http://www.cmsconnect.de

Viele Grüsse
Michael


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (4. Oktober 2004)

Sorry wegen meiner Gegenfrage, was verstehst du unter einem Windows-Benutzer-Interface. 

Ansonsten kann ich dir Mambo OS empfehlen.

Gr33ts
Witti


----------



## chillibiggi (4. Oktober 2004)

X-Mentor ist ein sehr gut anpassbares schlankes CMS 

Source: X-Mentor


----------



## weezermad (12. November 2004)

Hi!

Hier mal ein an sich kostenpflichtiges CMS. Du kannst dir allerdings auch erstmal eine kostenlose Variante installieren und dann später immer noch auf kostenpflichtig umsteigen.
Arbeitet auch browserunabhängig, was ja weiss Gott net überall Standard ist. 

Level9 CMS 


mfg weez


----------



## snackx (12. November 2004)

Hallo 

schau mal unter http://www.contentmanager.de  nach

Gruß

dirk


----------



## Konstantin Gross (12. November 2004)

Hallo,
also so direkt kenne ich kein CMS System, das auch noch ein Windowsinterface hat neben einem Webinterface, aber http://www.contenido.de/ ist auch nicht schlecht, wenn du etwas komplexeres haben willst, nimm http://www.typo3.com.


----------



## Jens78 (13. November 2004)

Würde dir http://www.phpwcms.de empfehlen.


----------



## Ds2 (22. November 2004)

Hm: Du suchst also ein CMS mit Windows-Benutzerinterface. Signumsoft HtmlNavigator ist ein typisches Windows Desktop CMS. Du sagst einfach welche Files auf deinem lokalen Disk in die Home Page gehören. Der 'kompiliert' dann alles zusammen und macht eine Home Page. Downloaden kannst Du das Prg unter: http://www.signumsoft.com/htmlnavigator/download


----------



## Oposum76 (21. Januar 2009)

Ich empfehle das dot.orange CMS. Hier findest du Info:
http://www.it-orange.de/dot-orange/content-management-system

Gruß
Oposum


----------



## akrite (21. Januar 2009)

...ich weiß nicht ob die Farbe orange den Preis oder einen 4 Jahre alten Thread aufzuwärmen rechtfertigt ?! Wenn es kostenfrei wäre, würde ich es testen , ansonsten ist das pure WERBUNG ! Joomla! und Typo3 laufen alles den Rang ab !


----------

